# Moving Enco 30 Mill a cinch



## jtroy (Nov 30, 2012)

I built a frame for the mill and stand so moving it was easy enough with a standard el-cheap-o car jack. The wheels are always on the ground, in the front are to rubber mounts that rest on the floor when not jacked it. It looks like it could be top-heavy and wobbly, but surprisingly it is very stable.  Let me know what you think!

Jordan


----------



## Bovine (Dec 1, 2012)

I think that us a brilliant design. Simplicity is always the best solution and the power from a small floor jack is a great multi-tasker


----------



## Philjoe5 (Dec 2, 2012)

Jordan,
I like it.  Now could you just roll it over to my house:big:?

Phil


----------

